# Surf or Pier Fishing



## rjm (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello,

Newbie on the board. Some of my buddy at work are going this Saturday pier or surf fishing (rain or shine). Does any one know a good place around the Keansburg area besides the Pier? I appreciate the response. We're trying for Fluke, Bass, Blues.

Thanks.


----------

